# Mild Cytologic Atypia



## aarnold13 (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a pathology report come back with an interpretation of "Junctional Navus with Mild Cytologic atypia and architechural disorder"

I have never read an interpretation like this so I am not sure if this would be considered benign or malignant. 

Any help is GREATLY appriciated!!

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Mar 31, 2010)

You would bill for a benign excision with dx code 238.2. Atypia is not malignant it is of unspecified behavior meaning it is boarder line malignant but not necessarily benign.


----------

